# MES 30 Mailbox Mod Pictures



## chapterthree (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey All,

Just wanted to post a few pictures of my MES 30 mailbox mod, which worked out GREAT!  I've smoked a couple of times now with this configuration and it's a billion times better.  Before I had the AMNPS on the rack next to the heating element, and it would cause the pellets to flare up and cause my temps to fluctuate.  Now that the AMNPS is separated, my temps are rock solid all day long.  Also the AMNPS finally burns at the consitent rate it is advertised to do!!  They used to burn up within a few hours, now I got 6 hours out of about 2 rows (it was windy that day).

Pretty simple set up, got a couple of those variable 3" elbows, hooked them together with the right bends, cut a hole in the mailbox with metal snips, cut tabs on the end that gets inserted into the mailbox and folded half of them back so it secures it in place, then use foil tape to seal everything up.  Some leftover 'shelf grade' plywood and 4 locking swivel casters for the base.

I plan on purchasing some small metal L brackets and attaching them to the wood base so that things don't shift around.













20150201_093659.jpg



__ chapterthree
__ Feb 2, 2015


















20150201_093708.jpg



__ chapterthree
__ Feb 2, 2015


















20150201_093722.jpg



__ chapterthree
__ Feb 2, 2015


















20150201_093731.jpg



__ chapterthree
__ Feb 2, 2015


















20150201_093750.jpg



__ chapterthree
__ Feb 2, 2015


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice looking setup

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Feb 3, 2015)

I like it! Now lets see some smoke.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Feb 3, 2015)

What you gunna smoke ?

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't see any air inlet holes...   May I suggest 1-2.... 3/4" holes in the bottom of the door...


----------



## themule69 (Feb 3, 2015)

You might also want to check to see if the extension cord has any affect on the temp.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chapterthree (Feb 3, 2015)

I've done 2 smokes using the new setup and both were great. I did a brisket and some ABTs. This setup produced great consistent TBS. The mailbox has a bunch of mounting holes on the bottom which provides great airflow. It's a little hard to see but the mailbox is sitting on 2 strips of wood to allow the door to open and to allow airflow from the bottom.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2015)

Cool....  You've got it handled.....


----------



## malin (Feb 4, 2015)

Pardon my ignorance but if I don't ask I may never figure it out.  What do the acronyms  AMNPS, ABT & TBS stand for?


----------



## jted (Feb 4, 2015)

Malin said:


> Pardon my ignorance but if I don't ask I may never figure it out.  What do the acronyms  AMNPS, ABT & TBS stand for?


Not to be short with you but there are many that you will run into so go to the home page and you will find a list of SMF ACRONYMS. It is in the middle column.   Jted


----------



## malin (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, I had no idea it was there


----------



## cmayna (Feb 4, 2015)

Heck, I'm still struggling with what  WTF & OMG stand for.  Don't feel alone.


----------



## malin (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks, I don't feel so stupid now.


----------

